# New addition



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Blade my new pup. He is 10 weeks old


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

How gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: 

A long coat too? they make the cutest puppies xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

he is just too cute :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

What a lovely ball of fluff


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

just awwwwwwww!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. He is a cutie


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He is simply adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

omg!!!! Scrummy!! :d:d:d


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG !!! You are making me so broody ! absolutely adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: GSD's rule :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## celeste/ROXY (Jun 12, 2011)

I want him, I love him, I need him:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh he is adorable :001_wub: Makes me want to get one too!!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

